# grand canyon from houston tx



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

action 
Hi guys

The family and I want to drive to the Grand Canyon from Houston Texas. We have a little problem we will be pulling a 28bhs behind us. My tow vehicle is a 2002 Tahoe, which is capable of pulling 7700 lbs. I also added a dual cam sway control, which works great. Does anyone have any suggestion on which route I should take and a camping ground? I found a park called trailer village which is located on the south rim next to matter camping ground. Thanks for any information

Pete


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Trailer Village is pretty nice. My parents stayed there while we stayed at the El Tovar. We didn't have our trailer when we went there. It is a nice campground, really nothing more than a place to park and hook up. But you're there to see the canyon anyway, right?







The busses there are great, you can pick one up right at the campground entrance and it will take you all around the different points in the park. It's a beautiful place to see.

Sorry, can't help with what route to take.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you are going to the north rim the national Park campground is very nice, only draw back is no hook-ups but water, showers, laundry are right in campground. Plenty of trees and lots to do, you will have a great time.







Kirk


----------

